# Stimulus Meme Thread



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Okay, Ants. Now that the "stimulus" bill has been mostly ironed out and about to be voted on, put your memes here that express how you truly feel about the new Cheese money coming in.










Mmmm Mmmm...so delicious.










Let them eat cake...










This is gonna get ugly real fast...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Time to invest in Burger King. I anticipate it selling out!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Time to invest in Burger King. I anticipate it selling out!!
> 
> View attachment 536733


Stimulates breast growth?

Lock-downs have been hard on you. You used to be a cougar, but now you've devolved into a duck-billed platypus.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Stimulates breast growth?
> 
> Lock-downs have been hard on you. You used to be a cougar, but now you've devolved into a duck-billed platypus.


Yup all the fat develops man boobs. The estrogen just accelerates the gains!

Lockdowns suck but it was even more exhausting knocking out all debt before xmas


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Lockdowns suck but it was even more exhausting knocking out all debt before xmas


For real? You paid off the student loan? If so, that's awesome.

Congratulations!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> For real? You paid off the student loan? If so, that's awesome.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks man! I sent my final payment on Friday. It doesn't even feel real yet lol.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The best the US government could do is a $600 stimulus check.

Meanwhile, at Domino's...

https://myfox8.com/news/dominos-announces-bonuses-of-up-to-1200-for-hourly-workers-drivers/


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And for when the cheese runs out...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

When the stimulus check is just in time for Christmas.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 537077


Damnit, I was getting ready to post this!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey don't be laughing at my stimulus money...
I can finally buy me one of them Ace of Aces polo shirts.
It's just only 6400€ / $7800

https://www.1ofaces.com/luxury-polo/white-ace-limited-edition-man/(scroll down that page to the video, to see why it's so cheap)


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> (scroll down that page to the video, to see why it's so cheap)


At first I thought it was going to be so expensive because they're using 18k gold to fashion the ace but then they showed the baby being handed off!

It's the baby's fault it's so expensive, everyone knows babies are expensive to raise.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> At first I thought it was going to be so expensive because they're using 18k gold to fashion the ace but then they showed the baby being handed off!
> 
> It's the baby's fault it's so expensive, everyone knows babies are expensive to raise.


You should see some of the other expensive baubles he makes, check out his other videos.
https://www.youtube.com/c/PabloCimadevila/videosThey're slow and elaborate, but the detail and amount of work is mesmerizing.
Like this one:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 537183


You gotta get the updated one


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 538035
> 
> 
> View attachment 538041


He is NOT giving away American Dollars !



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 538035
> 
> 
> View attachment 538041


Looks like he is " Negotiating" price . . .


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 537649


The dude's trying to stop it from being sent out and approved yet you single-cell thinkers still back him up? Ffs...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

hooj said:


> The dude's trying to stop it from being sent out and approved yet you single-cell thinkers still back him up? Ffs...


Yep. We should keep sending millions in foreign aid so you can receive a paltry $600.

Must be life changing money to you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Yep. We should keep sending millions in foreign aid so you can receive a paltry $600.
> 
> Must be life changing money to you.


America has been sending foreign aid for probably 100+ years and NOW all of a sudden it's a life-or-death issue that they do it?

Gimme a break.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> sudden it's a life-or-death issue that they do it?


Well yeah, exactly, since hundreds of thousands of American businesses have permanently closed, and we're fighting a pandemic, that's why we shouldn't.
"Life-or-Death"
You nailed it!

#unprecedentedtimes


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well yeah, exactly, since hundreds of thousands of American businesses have closed and we're fighting a pandemic, that's why we shouldn't.
> You nailed it!
> 
> #unprecedentedtimes


Unprecedented times and Rapist Donald goes on ANOTHER golf vacation


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 536569


Which is super funny given the low dollar amount is solely due to Republicans...



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 538035
> 
> 
> View attachment 538041


I am not ashamed to admit I know what those screen shots are from. 
Not
One
Damned
Bit.



ColdRider said:


> Yep. We should keep sending millions in foreign aid so you can receive a paltry $600.
> 
> Must be life changing money to you.


One is in the spending bill and is always there... Oh, and amounts to about 16.00 per person in the USA.

The other is a Corona Virus Economic Stimulus Check that isn't for covering your bills but is solely for "boosting" the economic situation to keep us from plummeting into a second recession that would actually, adjusted dollars, be worse than the great depression.

Which would make 2009 look like ****ing heaven.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well yeah, exactly, since hundreds of thousands of American businesses have permanently closed, and we're fighting a pandemic, that's why we shouldn't.
> "Life-or-Death"
> You nailed it!
> 
> #unprecedentedtimes


It's not so black and white this issue - cutting foreign aid has always been more of a preventative means of staving off foreign issues at home, but it's a lot of things rolled into one.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> It's not so black and white this issue - cutting foreign aid has always been more of a preventative means of staving off foreign issues at home


And how's that workin out?

I'll just use MSM for now:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/cor...outbreak-us-intelligence-reportedly-says.html
From the bill:


(assistance for individuals targeted by
foreign terrorist and other extremist organizations,
including Boko Haram, consistent with the provisions
of section 7059 of this Act;
(3) assistance for individuals displaced by violent conflict; and
(4) counterterrorism programs.
(g) MALAWI.-Of the funds appropriated by this Act
under the heading ''Development Assistance'', not less
than $60,000,000 shall be made available for assistance
for Malawi, of which up to $10,000,000 shall be made
available for higher education programs.

not less than $60,000,000 shall be made available for assistance for Sudan

Meanwhile:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...ck-in-nigeria-local-official-says/ar-BB1cewDh


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> And how's that workin out?
> 
> I'll just use MSM for now:
> 
> ...


Cool gif


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> Cool gif


Sick right?


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sick right?


&#128077;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> One is in the spending bill and is always there... Oh, and amounts to about 16.00 per person in the USA.
> 
> The other is a Corona Virus Economic Stimulus Check that isn't for covering your bills but is solely for "boosting" the economic situation to keep us from plummeting into a second recession that would actually, adjusted dollars, be worse than the great depression.
> 
> Which would make 2009 look like @@@@ing heaven.


I understand that the foreign aid is included in the omnibus spending bill... It always being in the spending bill is a lame excuse to continue to include it.

The government is like that older family member many of us have that's deep in debt, risking bankruptcy and losing it all but just has to continue helping others financially because it's the _right_ thing to do.

I don't need help with my bills or spending money to keep the economy going. I'll gladly blow a couple hundred here and there if dine-in restaurants were open.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> I understand that the foreign aid is included in the omnibus spending bill... It always being in the spending bill is a lame excuse to continue to include it.
> 
> The government is like that older family member many of us have that's deep in debt, risking bankruptcy and losing it all but just has to continue helping others financially because it's the _right_ thing to do.
> 
> I don't need help with my bills or spending money to keep the economy going. I'll gladly blow a couple hundred here and there if dine-in restaurants were open.





hooj said:


> &#128077;





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sick right?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Stimulating stimulus meme:








(you _might_ get $600)


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> View attachment 536999


You spent it so that counts


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I understand that the foreign aid is included in the omnibus spending bill... It always being in the spending bill is a lame excuse to continue to include it.
> 
> The government is like that older family member many of us have that's deep in debt, risking bankruptcy and losing it all but just has to continue helping others financially because it's the _right_ thing to do.
> 
> I don't need help with my bills or spending money to keep the economy going. I'll gladly blow a couple hundred here and there if dine-in restaurants were open.


Fabulous for you, and as with most sociopaths that is all that matters...to you.

However, for the non sociopathics you just sound pathetically sad. Like a 3 year old who hasn't grasped that other people not only exist but that they matter.

So, for the other folks (including the approx 19 MILLION unemployed) maybe, just maybe, remembering that the two subjects, foreign aide being part of the omnibus spending bill and the Pandemic Stimulus and Assistance, are completely un associated things and that the flailing toddler in charge conflating the two doesn't actually make them the same thing.

He can ***** and moan about helping other countries, this doesn't mean it has **** all to do with how much each person gets.

Maybe he should be a little more pissed that congress didn't back date the unemployment federal aid to the beginning of September.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Fabulous for you, and as with most sociopaths that is all that matters...to you.
> 
> However, for the non sociopathics you just sound pathetically sad. Like a 3 year old who hasn't grasped that other people not only exist but that they matter.
> 
> ...


Most people are back to work. This bill should've been targeted toward the people who are still not working, and towards the back rent and mortgage payments that will never be repaid otherwise, and to the small businesses still forced to be closed. It should NOT have been filled with foreign aid and a bunch of other BS. Loans and delayed payments were not the right answer to the pandemic back in March. Now, months later, we are still dealing with the pandemic, but now people have months of back payments coming due. Ridiculous.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Fabulous for you, and as with most sociopaths that is all that matters...to you.
> 
> However, for the non sociopathics you just sound pathetically sad. Like a 3 year old who hasn't grasped that other people not only exist but that they matter.
> 
> ...





Atom guy said:


> Most people are back to work. This bill should've been targeted toward the people who are still not working, and towards the back rent and mortgage payments that will never be repaid otherwise, and to the small businesses still forced to be closed. It should NOT have been filled with foreign aid and a bunch of other BS. Loans and delayed payments were not the right answer to the pandemic back in March. Now, months later, we are still dealing with the pandemic, but now people have months of back payments coming due. Ridiculous.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Can't stop what's coming.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Most people are back to work. This bill should've been targeted toward the people who are still not working, and towards the back rent and mortgage payments that will never be repaid otherwise, and to the small businesses still forced to be closed. It should NOT have been filled with foreign aid and a bunch of other BS. Loans and delayed payments were not the right answer to the pandemic back in March. Now, months later, we are still dealing with the pandemic, but now people have months of back payments coming due. Ridiculous.


"most people". 
Based on what the people that never stopped working and never had pay interruption?

You realize we have approximately 19 Million people still unemployed right? 
They "new job" numbers are Barely offsetting new jobless claims because our economy is limping along with the latest surge finally being bad enough that some of the denier Governors are even enacting measures they refused to do when it actually would have helped.

As to all the "pork" you are railing against that Is Not In The Pandemic Bill. 
It is in, and always has been in, the larger government spending bill.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

When the Grim Reaper gets his stimulus check.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

"Fine just give me a baked potato and a small lemonade..."


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------

